

Ask HN: Should I give up my dataplan to save money? - throwaway1979

My wife and I both have smart phones. Our monthly bill is 150+. I&#x27;m considering giving up the data plan (shudder ... or perhaps even the phones!). This will certainly lower quality of life but 150 a month is a lot of cash. Have other HNers given up&#x2F;downsized phone plans?
======
solox3
* Share a plan. * Look for family plans. * Depends on your town/city's Wi-Fi coverage. * Depends on your geographic location. In some places, broadband is so slow and 4G is so commonplace that it is better to drop the broadband service instead.

